# Barber in Perth?



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I'm finally here but after settling down am in desperate need of a barber. I drove around and only saw some salon style places. I get my hair cut like I'm in the army (simple) and I'd prefer an actual barbershop with no nonsense old guys and not metro-sexuals massaging my scalp. Plus everything is so expensive. 

I work in Ascot, live in Guildford (West Swan) near Midland. Any suggestions? Have vehicle. Thanks.


Ps BigW, Kmart, Target definitely not as cheap as in the States.  I went to the pet store yesterday and all the fish/stuff was 3x the price in the US. No pets for me yet...


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I thought Australia will be full of Barbers already...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rackspace said:


> I thought Australia will be full of Barbers already...


This is Perth


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

NYC_Native said:


> Well I'm finally here but after settling down am in desperate need of a barber. I drove around and only saw some salon style places. I get my hair cut like I'm in the army (simple) and I'd prefer an actual barbershop with no nonsense old guys and not metro-sexuals massaging my scalp. Plus everything is so expensive.
> 
> I work in Ascot, live in Guildford (West Swan) near Midland. Any suggestions? Have vehicle. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Theres a place in the city that is what your looking for. Still expect to pay $25+ though

Yes you're are in one of the most expensive cities mate welcome to Perth


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

The classic Perth cut


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

have you tried searching gumtree?
You should be able to find people offering to do haircuts for less than 20$!
And no... I can't guarantee how good they are!!


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> The classic Perth cut


styloo!!!


----------



## lee The Mortgage Man (Mar 30, 2010)

i will do it for you.  there are a few in the city i think, not sure about guilford though
Barbers are pretty dear here, as well as Kmart and target..

good luck


----------



## NYC_Native (Dec 17, 2009)

lee The Mortgage Man said:


> i will do it for you.  there are a few in the city i think, not sure about guilford though
> Barbers are pretty dear here, as well as Kmart and target..
> 
> good luck


I might hit you up on that! Went to JTs in the mall and got an OK cut for $30!!! I've never paid more than $20US my whole life and that's with a 30% tip. =(


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

NYC_Native said:


> I might hit you up on that! Went to JTs in the mall and got an OK cut for $30!!! I've never paid more than $20US my whole life and that's with a 30% tip. =(


Please remember :

This is the land of the Mullet &
They actually gave 60 points to hairdressers - _Yes 60 points._


----------



## lee The Mortgage Man (Mar 30, 2010)

NYC_Native said:


> I might hit you up on that! Went to JTs in the mall and got an OK cut for $30!!! I've never paid more than $20US my whole life and that's with a 30% tip. =(


You can probably get a set of clippers for the price of a couple of hairs cuts and do it yourself.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

lee The Mortgage Man said:


> You can probably get a set of clippers for the price of a couple of hairs cuts and do it yourself.


LOL, then you'll definitely look like most of em


----------



## lee The Mortgage Man (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol


----------

